# فعاليات 25 يناير 2014



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يناير 2014)

*إسلاميون يردون على إعلان الإخوان النفير بـ25 يناير..*








*إسلاميون يردون على إعلان الإخوان النفير بـ25  يناير.."المليجى":الجماعة دعت مرات عديدة ولم تفعل شيئاً.. "بان":الدعوة  تعنى أنها تريد معركة فى ذكرى الثورة.. وباحث:"الإرهابية" تتبنى خيار  الصدام مع الدولة

الخميس، 23 يناير 2014 - 06:28*


*عبد الستار المليجى القيادى المنشق عن جماعة الإخوان*
*كتب أحمد عرفة
علق إسلاميون على إعلان جماعة الإخوان النفير العام، فى 25 يناير،  وإعلانها الحشد فى التحرير، بأن الجماعة اعتبرت الذكرى الثالثة للثورة  معركتها الأخيرة، مشيرين إلى دعوتها لجميع الأعضاء بضرورة النزول إلى  الشارع لمساندة أهداف الجماعة.

وقال عبد الستار المليجى، القيادى المنشق عن جماعة الإخوان، إن كلمة النفير  العام تعنى أن يحمل كل فرد سلاحه، مشيراً إلى أن الجماعة تريدها معركة،  مؤكداً فى الوقت ذاته أن ذلك لن يحدث.

وأضاف المليجى، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن جماعة الإخوان تستخدم  هذه الكلمة القديمة كفرقعة إعلامية فقط، مؤكداً أنها غير قادرة على فعل أى  شىء، لافتاً إلى أن الجماعة أعلنت النفير قبل ذلك ولم تفعل شيئاً، موضحاً  أن الشرطة والجيش قادران على التصدى لأى محاولات عنف، داعياً الشعب إلى  الاحتفال فى 25 يناير، وعدم الخوف من تهديدات الإخوان.

من جانبه قال أحمد بان، الخبير فى شئون الحركات الإسلامية، إن يوم 25 يناير  المعركة الأخيرة للجماعة، حيث تعتبرها المشهد الأخير من أجل العودة من  جديد لصادرة الواجهة السياسية.

وأضاف بان، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن الجماعة ستتحرك فى كل  الميادين المؤثرة خلال يوم 25 يناير، وسواء من الجامعات أو المؤسسات  الحيوية والميادين فى كافة المحافظات، موضحاً أن إعلان الجماعة النفير يعنى  أنها تطالب كافة أعضائها بالنزول.

فيما قال هشام النجار، الباحث الإسلامى، إن تحركات وبيانات جماعة الإخوان  فى الفترة الأخيرة، تؤكد أنهم عزموا أمرهم نهائياً على تبنى الصدام مع  الدولة ومؤسساتها حتى النهاية، مشيراً إلى أنهم يعتقدون أن ما فشلوا فيه من  خلال الإصلاح التدريجى التوافقى بالطرق السياسية، يمكن تحقيقه من الشارع  وبالتحالف والتنسيق مع تيارات تتبنى فلسفة هدم المؤسسات وتفكيكها،  بالاستنزاف والإنهاك كالاشتراكيين الثوريين.

وأضاف النجار، لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن هذا التوجه جديد على الإخوان، وطرأ  عليهم نظراً لظروف المرحلة التى يمرون بها، مشيراً إلى أنه ليس للتصالح مع  الثورة والثوار وليس لاستعادة روح 25 يناير، التى تعيش حالة خصومة شديدة  حتى مع الثوار أنفسهم، فالمصالحة مع الثورة تستدعى محاسبة الجميع على  التفريط فى حقها بما فيهم الإخوان، وليس بمجرد استخدام ذكراها مثل كل أداة  ووسيلة يستخدمونها فى التوظيف السياسى، وحرق الأرض والتلاعب بمقدرات الوطن  والاستمرار فى سيناريوهات الفشل.

وأوضح الباحث الإسلامى، أن الإخوان يدفعون بشبابهم للصدام العنيف مع الجيش  والشرطة فى المرحلة القادمة، متسائلاً: "هل يظنون أنهم سيعودون للسلطة على  أنقاض المؤسسات وعلى أشلاء الجثث من الطرفين؟"، مشدداً على أنه إذا كانت  السلطة ليست هدفاً كما يقولون الآن، فلماذا لا يختارون طريقاً يحافظون به  على المؤسسات وعلى الشباب، ويبدأون فى مراجعة حقيقية وموضوعية للعودة لحضن  الوطن، والمساهمة فى الكفاح والنضال السلمى لإصلاحه وتطويره ونهضته.

ووجه النجار، رسالة للإخوان قائلاً: بالرغم من أن الوقت تأخر جداً للإفاقة  من سكرة الثأرات والخطاب العاطفى والخيالى والرؤى والأوهام، إلا أنها واجبة  وضرورية، ولذلك نكرر مناشداتنا ودعواتنا، فالوضع خطير جداً والمصير مظلم،  ولن يُضار الوطن الذى أفاق مبكراً بجميع أطيافه ومكوناته، إنما سيتضرر  الإخوان وحلفاؤهم، الذين إذا استمروا هكذا فلن تقوم لهم قومة لعقود قادمة.


اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يناير 2014)

*«الداخلية المصرية »: لن نسمح بالاعتصام بـ«التحرير» في 25 يناير








*
*قال مساعد وزير  الداخلية للعمليات الخاصة  اللواء مدحت المنشاوي، إن غلق ميدان التحرير يوم  25 يناير إجراء احترازي،  مؤكدًا أنه لن يتم السماح  بأي اعتصامات في  الميدان بنهاية فعاليات اليوم.*​* ووفقاً  لوكالة أونا، أكد المنشاوي أن  الداعين للاعتصام مفلسون وأن دعواتهم لن  تُسفر عن شيء، مشددًا على أن جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين لم يعد لهم وجود في  الشارع.​ وأوضح مساعد وزير الداخلية أنه سيتم غلق ميدان التحرير بــ3 تشكيلات أمن مركزي و10 مدرعات.​ محيط​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يناير 2014)

*جملة وزير الداخلية ”تُبكي” السيسي خلال احتفالات عيد الشرطة






بكي الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي  وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي، خلال  حضور احتفالات عيد الشرطة بأكاديمية  الشرطة، عقب جملة وزير الداخلية التي  قال فيها :" :تحية تقدير للفريق أول  عبدالفتاح السيسى والذى لم يتأخر لحظة  لتقديم الدعم للمؤسسة الأمنية فى  ملحمة وطنية من أجل محاربة الإرهاب". 


حيث تسببت الجملة في تصفيق حاد استمر لبضع دقائق مما أدي إلي بكاء الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي وقيام الحضور. 
  النهار* 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*متابع .........*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2014)

انسان  بمعنى كلمه انسان و راجل بمعنى كلمه راجل 

فى كدا يا ناس 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*انفجرت قنبلة داخل شقة فى أحد العقارات بشارع طه حشيش ببولاق الدكرور بعد محاولة 5 من شباب الأخوان تصنيع قنبلة يدوية، مما أدى إلى الانفجار وتم القبض على تلك العناصر الأخوانية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*نجح خبراء المفرقعات منذ قليل من إبطال مفعول القنبلة البدائية التي عثر عليها بجوار مسجد السيد البدوى بطنطا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*شهد ديوان عام محافظة الغربية منذ قليل العثور على قنبلة بدائية الصنع بجوار سور ديوان المحافظة أسفل احد الأشجار كانت معده للتفجير أثناء الاحتفالات التى تشهدها المحافظة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*أغلقت السلطات المصرية معبر رفح البرى الحدودى مع قطاع غزة من الاتجاهين، وذلك لآجل غير مسمى مع انتهاء العمل الرسمى فى المعبر اليوم الخميس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*البحرية المصرية تحبط محاولة تسلل 14 من حماس لشاطئ رفح داخل مركب صيد به ترسانة أسلحة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يناير 2014)

*نجــــل المعـــزول احمد بن مرسى العياط
* *
 يتطاول على المصريين قائلاً :
* *
 هنحرركم غصب عنكم ياعبيد البيادة


 **************

 يا سيدي احنا شعب لعين 
ومستغنين عن خدمات اهلك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## BITAR (23 يناير 2014)

*خلال مؤتمرها الصحفى*
*حملة "الشعب يأمر"*
*تدعو للنزول بالميادين فى ذكرى 25 يناير*
*وتوجه رسالة للسيسى:*
*الشعب قائدك الأعلى ويجب الاستجابة له*
*والفخرانى: البسطاء قالوا "نعم" للسيسى وليس للدستور*​ 
*الخميس، 23 يناير 2014 - 21:52*




*مؤتمر حملة "الشعب يأمر"​*​*كتب محمد مجدى السيسى وعلاء عصام​*
*نظمت حركة "الشعب يأمر" المطالبة بترشيح الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى لرئاسة الجمهورية، مؤتمراً صحفياً اليوم الخميس بأحد فنادق القاهرة لإعلان موقفها من يوم 25 يناير القادم، بحضور عدد كبير من أعضاء الحملة وسياسيين منهم البرلمانى السابق حمدى الفخرانى.
وطالب حمدى الفخرانى، الشعب المصرى بالنزول وملء الميادين يوم 25 يناير القادم، مضيفاً: "ثورة يناير قائمة بذاتها، و30 يونيو صححت مسارها وكانت قوية لإعادتها النسيج الوطنى المتكامل، لافتاً إلى أن الشعب والشرطة والجيش كانوا يدا واحدة".
وأكد "الفخرانى" خلال كلمته، أن نزول المواطنين فى المشهد الحضارى يوم الاستفتاء على الدستور كان استجابة لطلب الفريق السيسى منهم ، مضيفاً: "المواطنون البسطاء قالوا "نعم" للفريق السيسى فضلا عن الدستور".
واستنكر هجوم البعض على ما يصفوه بحكم العسكر ، مشيراً إلى أن الذين يحكموا العالم كله من الجنرالات حققوا معدلات كبيرة من الديمقراطية لا ينكرها أحد.
ومن جانبه ، أشار المهندس إبراهيم عودة مؤسس الحملة خلال كلمته بالمؤتمر ، إلى الطامعين فى السلطة الذين يحاولون الإيقاع ، واستخدام الشباب على سبيل المثال وقالوا إن الشباب لم يشارك فى الاستفتاء لأنه غضبان، بالرغم أن نسبة مشاركة الشباب من سن 18 إلى 40 (51%) ، لافتاً إلى أنه من عزف عن المشاركة هم الشباب الذى تتلقى تمويلات بالدولار واليورو.
ووجه "عودة" خلال كلمته ، رسالة للشعب المصرى ، قائلا: "يا شعب مصر الكريم ، لكل هذا وبإحساس عميق بالمسئولية والشعور بالخطر الذى يهدد الوطن ، حدد الشعب المصرى هدفه فى الالتفاف حول شخصية وطنية قادرة على اجتياز تلك المرحلة بثقة واقتدار وعزيمة وتصميم ويعرف ويفهم المؤامرات التى تحاك ضد الوطن والتى ستكشف عنها الأيام القادمة ووجود هذه المعايير فى من استعاد لمصر وشعبها الإرادة الحرة والقرار المصرى الخالص بلا ضغوط أو إملاءات أو استئذان من أحد".
وتابع فى رسالته : "هذه المعايير فى القائد الذى تحمل مسئولياته كاملة ووضع حياته على كفيه وانحاز للشعب المصرى فى ثورة 30 يونيو واستعاد مع الشعب المصرى الوطن المسلوب من جماعات الجهل والخراب الإرهابيين خوارج هذا العصر.
فالتحية للقائد الذى يتمناه الشعب رئيسا ولا يرى غيره فى هذه الفترة الحرجة تحية لشخص.. الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى الذى أصدر إليه الشعب المصرى أمر بالترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية ويجب عليه أن يستجيب كما عودنا لأمر الشعب ".
وطالب الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى بضرورة الترشح للرئاسة ، قائلا : " لقد تربيت فى العسكرية المصرية الشريفة وتعلم معنى أن يصدر إليك أمر من القائد الأعلى فعليك أن تقول عُلم وينفذ وإذا أردت التظلم فعليك تنفيذ الأمر أولا ثم التظلم فيما بعد لشعب مصر".
وقالت الحملة فى بيانها التى ألقته عقب نهاية المؤتمر ، إن الشعب ثار ضد نظام فاسد وانتصر فى ثورة 30 يونيو ضد الإرهابيين الذين قاموا بسرقة ثورة 25 يناير مع العملاء والخونة ، ونصر مصر فى ثورة 30 يونيو أعظم ثورة فى تاريخ البشرية ، حسب قوله.
وأشارت الحركة فى البيان الذى ألقته عقب مؤتمرها اليوم بأحد فنادق القاهرة ، إلى أن الشعب فى مرحلة فارقة فى تاريخ بناء مصر الثورة ، داعين الشعب على أعتاب يوم 25 يناير الذى يشهد احتفالين الأول الذى لا ينسى على حد قولهم وهو الاحتفال بعيد الشرطة المصرية التى قدمت فى سنة 1952 نموذج فى التضحية والدفاع عن الوطن ، عندما رفضت تسليم مدينة الإسماعيلية، وخاضت معركة غير متكافئة مع جيش الاحتلال الإنجليزى على الرغم من ضعف الأسلحة إلا إنهم لم يولوا الإدبار ووقفوا وضحوا بأنفسهم مقدمين أعظم الدروس فى التضحية والدفاع عن الوطن.
وأوضحت "الاحتفال الثانى بثورة 25 يناير التى قامت ضد نظام فاسد وأعادت الشرطة المصرية، إلى الدفاع عن الوطن والمواطن ، بدلا من الدفاع عن فرد أو نظام فاسد بكل مؤسساته باستثناء القوات المسلحة، الوحيدة التى نجت من الفساد ".
وأثنت الحركة بدور رجال الشرطة فى بيانها موضحين أن رجال الشرطة تحملوا الكثير، وأن ثورة 30 يونيو هى من أعطت لرجال الشرطة حقهم وعادت للجهاز مكانته وهيبته، مشيرة إلى أن الشرطة فقدت أكثر من 400 شهيد حتى الآن، وأنهم مازالوا يقدمون أرواحهم فداء للوطن.
وطالبت الحركة من الشعب المصرى أن يحتضنها، خاصة وأنها تمثل خطا وطنيا خالصا يهدف بالوثوب بمصر والقفز بها إلى مستقبل أفضل، على حد قولهم ، مشيرة الحركة إلى أنهم رحبوا بكل الإيديولوجيات، داخل الحركة شرط أن تخلع عباءتها الفكرية وترتدى علم مصر.
وأكدت الحركة أن مصر فى حاجة للتكاتف والتكامل والانسجام، لتلبية نداء الوطن ووقف نزيفه ومداواة جراحه ، داعية الجميع لوضع أيديهم فى يد أعضاء الحملة من أجل مصر.
وأوضحت الحركة فى بيانها أن العملاء والخونة والكاذبين الطامعين فى السلطة والإرهابيين خوارج ذلك العصر على حد وصفهم ، وأصدقاؤهم فى بعض الدول ، يعتقدوا خطأ أنهم يستطيعون أن يهزموا أو يكسروا الشعب المصرى ، وأشارت الحركة من ضمن هذه الدول قطر ، التى انقلب فيها الابن على أبيه على حد قولهم ، وتستضيف القواعد الأمريكية على أرضها.
ونددت الحركة بما تفعله دولة تركيا التى يقوم فيها أردوغان الفاسد على حد قولهم ، بتوفير قواعده لأمريكا لضرب العراق ، والآن لدعم تنظيم القاعدة وجبهة النصرة، فى الحرب على سوريا بتعليمات من أوباما، وإدارته الداعمون للهارب والقاعدة وحماس "الإرهابية ، التى توجه أسلحتها لقتل جنودنا خير أجناد الأرض ولم توجه رصاصة إلى إسرائيل، وقطعت وضيعت القضية الفلسطينية"، لافتين إلى أنهم سيقصمون وسيهزمون وسيخسرون وهذا وعد وليس تهديدا على وصفهم. 
*​


----------



## BITAR (23 يناير 2014)

*كتب عمرو أحمد​**قال طارق الخولى، وكيل مؤسسي حزب 6 أبريل تحت التأسيس، أن جماعة الإخوان قاموا باستمالة بعض الشباب بحجة حماية مطالب الثورة، مشيرًا إلى إن الإخوان جماعة انتهازية وخائنة للثورة والوطن.
وأكد الخولي، في مداخلة هاتفية مع برنامج الشارع المصري المذاع على فضائية " أون تى فى لايف"، أن الأحداث المنتظر وقوعها، غدًا الجمعة، باتت تشكل خطرًا على الدولة المصرية وتهددها بالحرب الأهلية على غرار ما يحدث في سوريا.
وأضاف الخولي، أن هناك  اجتماعات دارت بين قيادات بعض الحركات الشبابية التي تواجدت، أمس، بطلعت حرب وقيادات الإخوان للاتفاق على تفاصيل مخطط دخول أعضاء الجماعة إلى الميدان، مؤكدًا أن هذا الأمر يشكل خطرًا بالغًا ويجب التصدي له.
وأشار الخولي، إلى أن القوى الشبابية التي تساند الإخوان لا تتعدى 250 إلى300 شخص، وعدد الإخوان وعدد المتعاطفين يميل إلى النقصان، مؤكدًا أن كل من يتعامل مع الجماعة فهو خائن مثلها.​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*اتمنى من الدوله ان تتراجع عن فتح الميادين الكبرى يوم 25 لأن الأخوان حاليا كما علمت يشترون صور كتيره للسيسى ليدخلوا بها الى الميادين على انهم مؤيدى السيسى ثم يحرقونها ويبرزون صورة مرسى ورابعه بعد دخولهم ومعهم الأعلام الغربى لمنع اعتداء الجيش والشرطه عليهم وسيعتصمون فى الميادين اتمنى غلق الميادين كلها ومن يريد الأحتفال يحتفل امام بيته او فى منطقته لأنها فرصتهم الأخيره لأشعال مصر وتكرار سيناريو الماضى

منقول
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يناير 2014)

*إصابة ضابط شرطة أثناء اشتباكات قوات الأمن مع أنصار الإخوان في #الإسكندرية | #الدستور_الأصلى  *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يناير 2014)

*الداخلية: ضبط 111 من التنظيم الإرهابي في مسيرات لهم بعدة محافظات*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يناير 2014)

* مواطنون يهتفون في موقع انفجار "#البحوث": انزل يا #سيسي http://t.co/nUmwrrC6qZhttp://t.co/nUmwrrC6qZ*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يناير 2014)

*القبض على خطيب مسجد بالسويس بحوزته منشورات ضد الجيش و الشرطة *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يناير 2014)

*محافظ الجيزة: #الشرطة تلقي القبض على عدد من المشتبه بهم في حادث البحوث *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يناير 2014)

*بوابة الشروق| حمزاوي يدين تفجير مديرية الأمن.. ويقول:«هنا تنتهي حدود الاختلاف ويبدأ معنى الوطن»*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يناير 2014)

*انصار #الإخوان يطلقون أعيرة نارية على قوات الأمن والأهالي بشارع #جسر_السويس .. و #الشرطة ترد بـ "الغاز"  *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يناير 2014)

*المتحدث العسكري: ضبط 27 من العناصر التكفيرية الموالية لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بشمال سيناء*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يناير 2014)

*ضباط #الأمن_الوطني يتلقون رسائل تهديد علي التليفونات والايميلات بتفجير "المقار*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يناير 2014)

*محافظ الفيوم: مازالات الاشتباكات قائمة فى منطقة السنترال فى #الفيوم وقوات الأمن تحاول تفريق الإخوان الذين يستخدمون الأسلحة النارية*


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*الداخلية:*
*القبض على 3 طالبات وشخص بشقة بالظاهر*
*وبحوزتهم 413 زجاجة مولوتوف ولافتات لمقاطعة الامتحانات*
*المتهمون يعترفون بانتمائهم لجماعة الإخوان*
*ويؤكدون: نستعد لإفساد احتفالات ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير*​ 
*الجمعة، 24 يناير 2014​*




*المتهمين والمضبوطات​*​*كتب أحمد مرعي​**صرح مسئول المركز الإعلامى الأمنى بوزارة الداخلية، بأن قسم شرطة الظاهر تلقى بلاغاً، فجر اليوم الجمعة، من بعض الأهالى بتردد مجموعة من الأشخاص الغرباء على شقة بالعقار رقم 3 حارة حسن عبد الجليل دائرة القسم حاملين بعض الحقائب السوداء.
على الفور انتقلت الأجهزة الأمنية إلى محل البلاغ، حيث تم ضبط بعض المترددين على الشقة، وهم "ميسرة.ع.ع" 23 سنة ومقيم دائرة قسم شرطة حلوان، و"آية.م.م" 20 سنة طالبة بجامعة حلوان، وابنة مالك الشقة، و"منة.ع.أ" 19 سنة طالبة بجامعة حلوان ومقيمة دائرة قسم شرطة حلوان، و"صفية.ج.خ" سن 19 طالبة بكلية الهندسة ومقيمة مركز أبوحماد شرقية.
وعقب تقنين الإجراءات وبتفتيش الشقة عثر بداخلها على 413 زجاجة مولوتوف، وعدد كبير من زجاجات المياه الفارغة و2 جركن بداخلهما سائل البنزين، وبعض الأوراق واللافتات التى تحث الطلبة على مقاطعة الامتحانات، ومبلغ مالى.
وبمواجهتهم اعترفوا بحيازتهم للمضبوطات لاستخدامها ضد القوات المسلحة والشرطة خلال ذكرى 25 يناير، وأضافوا بانتمائهم لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، وتم اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية قبل الواقعتين، وأُخطرت النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيقات.*​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*حلقت منذ قليل، أربع طائرات هيلكوبتر، بمحيط أعلى سماء كوبرى أحمد عرابى بالمهندسين، وذلك بعد تزايد حدة الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزى وعناصر جماعة الإخوان "الإرهابية"، حتى وصلت إلى منطقة بشتيل بإمبابة، وتبادل إطلاق النيران بين الطرفين.*
*فيما تقوم عناصر جماعة الإخوان، بإحاطة جميع النوافذ فى محيط كوبرى أحمد عرابى، وإشعال النيران بإطارات السيارات.*
*وقطعت جماعة الإخوان، طريق منازل كوبرى أحمد عرابى المتجه إلى منطقة بشتيل والمنيرة وأرض المطار بإمبابة.*
​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*احترقت منذ قليل، إحدى السيارات جراء الاشتباكات بين أهالى المناطق المجاورة لنادى الشمس وميدان الألف مسكن مع جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية.*
*وتبادل الطرفان التراشق بالحجارة وأطلق عناصر الإخوان الألعاب النارية عليهم، كما قاموا بإشعال النيران فى الكوتشات وإطلاق الخرطوش، فيما أصيب مجند جراء الاشتباكات.*​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*الشرقية- فتحية الديب*
*أصيب 5 أشخاص بينهم سيدة بطلقات خرطوش, فى اشتباكات الإخوان والأهالى بمركز أبو كبير بالشرقية.
وقال مصدر طبى إنه تم وصول المصابين إلى مستشفى أبو كبير العام وجارى علاج الحالات، وسيتم احتجاز من تستلزم حالته.
كانت اشتباكات قد وقعت بين الأهالى ومجموعة من تنظيم الإخوان " الارهابي" بشارع النقراشي, وأكد شهود عيان سماع أصوات خرطوش وشماريخ خلال الاشتباكات*​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*قال الشيخ يوسف القرضاوى، إن ثورة 25 يناير تدين بالفضل للثورة التونسية، بعدما هرب "طاغية تونس" من بلاده التى كان يعبث فيها فى الحقوق والحرمات والدماء.*
*وأردف: "كنت مع الثورة المصرية من أول يوم، وكنت فى مجمع البحوث بالأزهر الشريف، وتابعتها بالفتاوى والخطب والبلاغات من إذاعة قطر وتلفزيونها، وجزيرة قطر ساندت الثورة المصرية، ووقفت مع جميع الثورات برجالها وأموالها وتلفزيونها".*
*وأضاف"القرضاوى" خلال خطبة الجمعة بأحد مساجد العاصمة القطرية "الدوحة" اليوم، أن الرئيس الأسبق محمد حسنى مبارك حاول التشبث بالحكم، وعدم التفريط فيه، وأمر رجال الشرطة والجيش أن يضربوا الناس بالأسلحة والرشاشات لتفريق التظاهرات، على حد قوله.*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 يناير 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *جملة وزير الداخلية ”تُبكي” السيسي خلال احتفالات عيد الشرطة
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[YOUTUBE]uBWrNK2TVes[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2014)

*وقع منذ قليل انفجار جديد بجوار سينما «رادوبيس» بالهرم بالقرب من محافظة الجيزة وتصاعدت الأدخنة؛ وسط أنباء عن مصرع  شخص؛ وإصابة 4 أخرين جراء انفجار عبوة بدائية الصنع في الحديقة المجاروة للسينما.يأتى ذلك في الوقت الذي هرعت فيه سيارات الاسعاف لموقع الحادث لمحاولة إسعاف المصابين، كما تحلق الطائرات العسكرية فوق منطقة الحادث.
وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل تباعًا...

[YOUTUBE]a-D-XZVm6tk#t=70[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2014)

*لقي شاب مصرعه منذ قليل، في الاشتباكات التي وقعت اليوم، بين قوات الأمن  وجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بدمياط.حيث لقي الشاب الذي يدعي عبدالله نواره،  والطالب بالمرحلة الثانوية، مصرعه، وأصيب مايقرب 11 شخص ، وتم القبض على 12  من جماعة الإخوان.الفجر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2014)

*بالفيديو.. شاهد جثة المشتبه به فى تنفيذ تفجير مدرية أمن القاهرة*



[YOUTUBE]vhU9NNIbWdg#t=20[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2014)

*بالفيديو.. أشلاء ودماء جنود الشرطة ضحايا انفجار محطة مترو البحوث*
[YOUTUBE]AhMWdHksDMM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2014)

*ننشر أسماء مرتكبى تفجير "مديرية القاهرة" عقب تعرف الأمن على هويتهم*

                           الجمعة، 24 يناير  2014 - 15:43





                             جانب من الانفجار                         
 كتب أحمد مرعي

أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية، أنه تم التوصل إلى هوية  مرتكبى حادث تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة، صباح اليوم الجمعة، وتسببوا فى مقتل  4 أشخاص وإصابة 76 شخصا.

وأضاف المصدر أن تحريات رجال الأمن الوطنى والأمن العام توصلت إلى أن  مرتكبى الحادث هم كل من "محمد بكرى هارون"، و"أحمد السجينى" و"حسن عبد  العال محمد".
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2014)

*عاجل لـ ‫#‏مصر_الان‬ | مصدر أمني : ضبط شقيق ‫#‏وائل_غنيم‬ أثناء مشاركته في مسيرة للـ ‫#‏إخوان‬ بـ ‫#‏مدينة_نصر‬
* *‪#‎MBCMASR‬*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يناير 2014)

*المتحف الإسلامى فى ذمة التاريخ ...... تم تدمير كافة الأوانى الزجاجية والخزفية واللوحات الفنية ......... ولا يمكن ترميم ذلك لتهشمها لفتات ....... التتار الجدد الذين كان شعارهم "الإسلام هو الحل" يعاودون هدم الحضارات *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المتحف الإسلامى فى ذمة التاريخ ...... تم تدمير كافة الأوانى الزجاجية والخزفية واللوحات الفنية ......... ولا يمكن ترميم ذلك لتهشمها لفتات ....... التتار الجدد الذين كان شعارهم "الإسلام هو الحل" يعاودون هدم الحضارات *


*طب الحاجات دي مش محطوطه ليه في صناديق زجاج مقوي من اللي هو ضد الرصاص ده 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يناير 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طب الحاجات دي مش محطوطه ليه في صناديق زجاج مقوي من اللي هو ضد الرصاص ده
> *​



*اشكر ربنا انها محطوطة فى فتارين زجاج..... انت فى مصر اللى كانت .......​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يناير 2014)

*أعلنت وزارة الصحة ارتفاع حصيلة الاشتباكات التى نشبت بعدد من المحافظات اليوم الجمعة إلى 12 حالة وفاة و75 مصابا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يناير 2014)

*من المرممة اسماء من من المتحف الفن الاسلامى: وﻻ قطعه موجوده وﻻ قطعه يصلح ترممها زى السكر ع الارض*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يناير 2014)

*‏بيان من رئاسة الجمهورية​‬ 
تدين ‏رئاسة_الجمهورية‬ بشدة التفجيرات التي شهدتها ‫‏القاهرة‬ صباح اليوم، واسقطت شهداء ومصابين جدد من أبناء الشعب. 
إن مثل هذه الحوادث الإرهابية، التي تستهدف كسر إرادة المصريين لن تؤدي إلا إلى توحد إرادتهم، وحرصهم أكثر من أي وقت مضى على بلورة أهداف ثورتي 25 يناير و30 يونيو المجيدتين، لتزيد من تصميم مصر دولة وشعبا على اجتثاث الارهاب من كافة ربوع البلاد، ومن اصرارها على تنفيذ خارطة مستقبل الشعب المصري وارادته. 
إن رئاسة الجمهورية، ومن منطلق ثقتها في تلاحم كافة أبناء ‏الوطن‬ خلف مؤسسات الدولة تتعهد بالقصاص لشهداء ومصابي هذه الحوادث الارهابية، وتؤكد انه سيعاقب أشد العقاب كل من سولت له نفسه سواء بالتخطيط أو التمويل أو التحريض أو الاشتراك او التنفيذ، مشددة على ان العبث بمقدرات هذا الوطن خط احمر لن يتم تجاوزه او حتى مجرد الاقتراب منه.
إن رئاسة ‏الجمهورية‬ تؤكد ان الدولة المصرية، التي سبق لها ان دحرت الارهاب في تسعينات القرن الماضي ستدحره مجددا وتجتثه من جذوره وستحارب القائمين عليه بلا هوادة، ولن تاخذها بهم شفقة او رحمة، اولئك الذين تخلوا عن الوطن وابتعدوا عن صحيح الدين. 
إن هذا الوطن امانة في اعناقنا وهي امانة غالية ومسئولية جسيمة سنقوم بإذن الله بالوفاء بها، حفاظا على مقدرات هذا الوطن وارواح ابناءه، ولن نتردد في اتخاذ ما يلزم من اجراءات استثنائية للزود عن الوطن والحفاظ على ارواح ابناءه. 
وإذ تنعى رئاسة الجمهورية ابناء مصر ‫‏الشهداء‬، وتتقدم لزويهم بخالص تعازيها، داعية المولى عز وجل ان يدخلهم فسيح جناته، فإنها تؤكد ان مسيرة الوطن لن تتوقف مهما حاول المعتدون ومهما تآمر الغادرون وأن ‏الأمن‬ المصري سيقف لهم بالمرصاد، يثأر لشهدائنا وجرحانا ويقتص ممن ازهقوا ارواحهم ليفرض الاستقرار في مواجهة من يحاولون بث الرعب في نفوس أبناء هذا الوطن الأبي.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*شهد محيط قصر الاتحادية بمصر الجديدة إجراءات أمنية مكثفة ؛ استعدادا لتأمين احتفال المواطنين بالذكرى الثالثة لثورة 25 يناير.


وتمركزت آليتين عسكريتين ببداية شارع الميرغنى أعلى نفق العروبة، وأخرتين أمام البوابة رقم "4" لقصر الاتحادية المواجهة لمسجد عمر بن عبدالعزيز، و3 تشكيلات أمن  مركزى، ومدرعتين، وسيارة إطفاء بالشارع المجاور، بالإضافة إلى تمركز عدد  من الآليات العسكرية بأحد الشوارع الجانبية المجاورة لنفق العروبة.


كما  رصد مندوب الوكالة نشر عدد من حواجز الأسلاك الشائكة بمنتصف شارعى  الميرغنى والأهرام ؛ وذلك لاستخدامهم في إغلاق الشوارع المحيطة بقصر الاتحادية وقت الضرورة.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*عاجل..إطلاق أعيرة خرطوش من سيارة ملاكى بالقرب من "التحرير"

*​*1/25/2014   9:19 AM*​*




*​* 
​ أفادت تقارير صحفية أن مسلحين أطلقوا أعيرة خرطوش من سيارة ملاكى أثناء مرورهم بالقرب من ميدان التحرير.​ وتسببت الأعيرة في حالة من الهلع لدي سكان المنطقة، والمارة، مما تسبب في   إصابة شخص، وكشفت التحقيقات الأولية أن نوع السيارة فيات 128، وأن الجناة   أطلقوا النار من فرد خرطوش.​
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  عاجل..إطلاق أعيرة خرطوش من سيارة ملاكى بالقرب من "التحرير"​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*تسود حالة من الزعر والرعب بين أهالي المنصورة بمنطقة قصر ثقافة المنصورة الموجود بمنطقة عمر أفندى، بعد الاشتباه بوجود سيارة مفخخة بجوار قصر الثقافة.*

*وانتقل خبراء المفرقعات وقوات الأمن  والحماية المدنية وسيارة الإسعاف إلى مكان الحدث، وتم عمل كردون أمنى  بمحيط قصر ثقافة المنصورة وإغلاق الطريق أثناء الفحص ومازال خبراء  المفرقعات يمشطون المنطقة.*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*الجيش يغلق الطرق المؤدية لوزارة الدفاع.. والشرطة تكثف تواجدها بالدراسة*
*



*
*صورة ارشيفية - تأمين وزارة الدفاع المصرية*​ *أغلقت  قوات الجيش  صباح اليوم السبت، الطرق المؤدية إلى وزارة الدفاع بشارع  الخليفة المأمون أمام السيارات والمارة، فى إطار التشديدات الأمنية  بالتزامن مع الاحتفالات بالذكرى الثالثة لثورة 25 يناير، واستمرار  الانفجارات الإرهابية لليوم الثانى على التوالى. 
* *
ومن ناحية أخرى، شهد محيط مسجد الشرطة ومعسكرات الأمن المركزى بالدراسة  تواجدًا مكثفًا لأفراد الشرطة لتأمينها ضد أية أعمال إرهابية أو شغب.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*أشعل مجهولون النيران منذ قليل في فيلا وسيارة ملك عبد المقصود النجار أحد أعضاء وقيادات التيار الشعبى بمدينة السادات ولم يتم حصر التلفيات حتى الآن، فيما تجمهر أهالي المدينة في مكان الواقعة وانتقلت الحماية المدنية للسيطرة على الحريق.*

*واتهم الأهالي أعضاء جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بارتكاب الواقعة وأكد شاهد عيان أن مجموعة من المنتمين للجماعة الإرهابية هم من أشعلوا النيران بالفيلا والسيارة الآن.*
*"النجار" أحد المشاركين في الوقفات الدائمة ضد الإخوان ومشارك ومنظم لفاعليات تأييد الجيش والشرطة. *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*توافد المواطنين منذ قليل على ميدان التحرير للاحتفال بالذكرى الثالثة لثورة الـ 25 من يناير مع ترديد الهتافات المؤيدة للجيش والشرطة والفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وزير الدفاع منها "الجيش والشرطة والشعب أيد واحدة، بنحبك يا سيسى".*

*كما أذيع عدد من الأغانى الوطنية عبر مكبرات الصوت بالميدان منها "تسلم الأيادى، يا حبيبتى يا مصر، بلادى".*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*رقيب شرطة ينقذ حى الضواحى ببورسعيد من التفجير.. و«دعم الشرعية» يتوعد «الداخلية» والأهالى

*​* الرقيب لـ«الوطن»: أرواحنا فداء لوطننا.. ومخططات الإخوان لن ترهبنا ولن تكسر إرادة المصريين






*​* أنقذت  العناية الإلهية منطقة السيدة نفيسة، بحى الضواحى فى  بورسعيد، أمس، من  كارثة محققة، قبل أن تنفجر سيارة مفخخة، تحمل 750  كيلوجراماً من مادة «تى  إن تى»، أمام مبنى استراحة الشرطة، فيما تباشر  النيابة العامة، تحت إشراف  المحامى العام لنيابات بورسعيد، تحقيقاتها فى  الواقعة، وواصل ما يسمى  تحالف دعم الشرعية، الموالى لجماعة الإخوان  الإرهابيين، تهديده للشرطة  والأهالى.  
كان رقيب سرى «هشام هانى عبدالحليم»، معين فى الخدمات الأمنية  بمديرية أمن  بورسعيد، لحراسة المنطقة ليلا، قد اشتبه فى السيارة، فاتصل  برؤسائه  لاتخاذ اللازم، ويحكى «عبدالحليم» تفاصيل ما حدث لـ«الوطن»، مشيرا  إلى أنه  كان يباشر عمله فى تمشيط المنطقة وتفقد محيط استراحة الشرطة،  فاشتبه فى  سيارة ربع نقل شرقية، أرقامها مكتوبة بخط يدوى، وهى: 153962 نقل  شرقية،  تقف أمام باب العمارة، ومغطاة بغطاء جلدى، وعندما أزاحه اكتشف وجود  براميل  بلاستيكية زرقاء بها «بودرة»، وعليها أسلاك كهربائية وهاتف محمول  موصل  بها، وتابع الرقيب قائلا: «استعدت واقعة ضبط مواد متفجرة داخل منزل  بقرية  أم خلف فى حى الجنوب منذ أيام قليلة، فاتصلت فورا بالمقدم وسام  إسماعيل،  رئيس مباحث الضواحى، وأبلغته فحضر برفقة اللواء محمد الشرقاوى،  مدير  الأمن، واللواء جمال العيسوى، مدير الإطفاء والحماية المدنية، واللواء   محمد عبدالعزيز، الحاكم العسكرى، وضباط الجيش والشرطة وعدد من خبراء   المفرقعات الذين تمكنوا من إبطال مفعولها، وأكد الرقيب السرى أن مخططات   الإخوان الإرهابية لن تكسر إرادة المصريين فى مواجهة الإرهاب، مشددا على أن   رجال الشرطة مستعدون للتضحية بأرواحهم من أجل عودة الأمن إلى البلاد.  
من جانبه، أشاد العميد عبدالله خليفة بما فعله الرقيب هشام  عبدالحليم،  وقام بتقبيل رأسه، مؤكدا أنه مثال مشرف للداخلية لقيامه بعمله  على أكمل  وجه وإنقاذ المنطقة من كارثة محققة، وأوضح أن التحريات تجرى  لمعرفة الجناة  وما إذا كانت هذه البراميل المتفجرة تُصنع داخل المحافظة أم  خارجها،  مرجحا تجهيزها وتصنيعها يدويا خارج بورسعيد، كما أكد أنه تم تحديد  بعض  العناصر المشتبه فيها فى واقعة وجود متفجرات فى قرية أم خلف بحى  الجنوب،  ويجرى ضبطهم، وسيتم استكمال التحريات، للبحث عن العناصر التى وضعت  السيارة  بجوار عمارة استراحة أفراد الشرطة. من جانبهم، قال شهود عيان إن  محاولات  جماعة الإخوان لإرهابهم لن تفسد فرحتهم بالذكرى الثالثة لثورة 25  يناير،  وإنهم سوف يخرجون اليوم للاحتفال، وقالت نادية عبده، عاملة،  لـ«الوطن»:  «شاهدت رقيب الشرطة يفتش السيارة وشعرت بالخطر والخوف على نفسى  وابنى،  وظللت أبكى خوفا»، وتساءلت: ما ذنب أهل الحى الطيبين البسطاء حتى  يتم  قتلهم؟ وتابعت: «ربنا يحمى الجيش والشرطة ويعين الفريق أول عبدالفتاح   السيسى على مواجهة هؤلاء الكفرة الشياطين»، وتابعت: «سأنزل اليوم 25 يناير   لأطالب السيسى بالترشح للرئاسة، حتى يتمكن من مواجهة إرهاب الإخوان».  
وطالب محمود عبدالعزيز، يقطن بالعمارة المستهدفة، بترقية رقيب  الشرطة الذى  أنقذ المنطقة من تدمير شامل وكارثة محققة، كما طالب اللواء  سماح قنديل،  محافظ بورسعيد، بسرعة بناء الأرض الخالية بجوار المنطقة  السكنية، حتى لا  تتحول إلى جراج لمثل هذه النوعية من السيارات، وقال إن  الإخوان خدعوا  الشعب باسم الدين، ولن يقبل الشعب بوجودهم. وبدوره، طالب  رئيس حى الضواحى،  محمد كمال، الأهالى بالإبلاغ عن أى أجسام أو سيارات غريبة  فى المنطقة،  مضيفا أنه يتم أيضا تفتيش السيارات القديمة والمركونة على  جانبى الطريق  غير المعروف، لتجنب أى حوادث مشابهة.  
يُذكر أن التحالف الوطنى لدعم الشرعية، التابع لجماعة الإخوان  الإرهابية،  أصدر بيانا، أمس الأول، على صفحته بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى «فيس  بوك»، هدد  فيه ضباط وأفراد الشرطة بالتعدى على أسرهم ومنازلهم إذا تم  منعهم من  الخروج بمظاهرات اليوم 25 يناير، زاعما أن «الجيش يضعهم فى وجه  المدفع وهم  فى أمان»، حسب وصفه، كما هدد أيضا الأهالى الذين يتصدون له فى  الشوارع  ووصفهم البيان بالبلطجية غير الشرفاء.  
ووجه البيان رسالتين اعتبرهما الأخيرتين، الأولى للشرطة، جاء فيها:  «إن  التحالف وأنصاره لن يرحم الداخلية وبلطجيتها»، حسب وصفه، مضيفا «أنهم   يعرفون منازلهم ولذلك فأسلموا أهلكم ونساءكم وأولادكم وممتلكاتكم من بطشنا   ولا تصدقوا وعود قياداتكم فى الداخلية ولا وعود قيادات الجيش الذين يضحون   بكم ويضعونكم فى (وش المدفع) بينما هم فى ثكناتهم آمنون»، كما هدد البيان   الأهالى ووصفهم ببلطجية الداخلية والمواطنين غير الشرفاء، وأنهم «سيكونون   فى المستقبل القريب جدا كبش الفداء الذى يضحى به الجميع ولن تحميهم الشرطة   أو يدافع عنهم الجيش، وأن أنصار (مرسى) لن يرحموهم إذا سقطوا فى أيديهم»،   وجاءت الرسالة الثانية للأهالى، جاء فيها: «فاتقوا الله والزموا بيوتكم   واحقنوا دماءكم بالبعد عنا وتجنب مسيراتنا ووقفاتنا السلمية.. فنحن قد فاض   بنا الكيل ولن نترك من يعتدى منكم علينا يأمن على نفسه فى بيته أو فى   شارعه»، واختتم التحالف البيان بعبارة «قد أعذر من أنذر». 



الوطن​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*  				 				  						"المفرقعات" تفكك جهاز تفجير عن بعد بالإسماعيلية  				 		



*​* 




                                   صورة ارشيفية​ 
   	  		 		   			 								كتبت - ولاء وحيد : 			 	  	   		  		 السبت , 25 يناير 2014 09:23 		     
*​* قالت مصادر أمنية بالإسماعيلية إن رجال الشرطة بإدارة المفرقعات تمكنوا من تفكيك جهاز يستخدم فى تفجير القنابل عن بعد.​ كانت مباحث شرطة ثانٍ قد تلقت بلاغًا من مواطن يفيد بعثوره على كرتونة   بداخلها أسلاك كهربائية، بجوار عامود كهرباء بالقرب من مسجد عمرو بن العاص   بشارع رضا.​ وتوجه خبراء المفرقعات برئاسة  المقدم محمد نبيل عمر والمقدم محمد حمدان  إلى موقع البلاغ وبفحص المضبوطات  تبين إنها أسلاك موصلة بدائرة لاسلكى،  تستخدم فى تفجير القنابل والسيارات  المفخخة عن بعد.​ وتمكن خبراء المفرقعات من  تفكيك الجهاز وأحيطت المنطقة بكردون أمنى،  وأخليت من المارة خلال التعامل  مع الواقعة، وتوجهت القيادات الأمنية إلى  الموقع، حتى تمكن خبراء  المفرقعات من وقف عمل الجهاز.​
 الوفد - "المفرقعات" تفكك جهاز تفجير عن بعد بالإسماعيلية ​* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*ألقت أجهزة الأمن بالمنيا القبض على أحد عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بمنطقة أبوهلال جنوب مدينة المنيا وبحوزته قنبلة بدائية الصنع خلال مشاركته في مسيرة.*

*وكان اللواء أسامة متولي مدير أمن المنيا قد تلقى إخطارًا من مأمور قسم شرطة المنيا، بضبط  شخص يدعى مؤمن مرسي محمد مرسي 35 سنة عامل، وينتمى إلى الجماعة الإرهابية  وبحوزته قنبلة بدائية الصنع وتم التعامل معها، وتبين من التحريات أن المتهم  مطلوب ضبطه وإحضاره في المحضر رقم 772 إدارى القسم، بتهمة التحريض على  العنف والتظاهر بدون تصريح.*

*كما  كشفت أجهزة البحث أنه تم إلقاء القبض عليه ضمن 22 آخرين بمدينة المنيا  وبحوزة البعض منهم شماريخ وأقنعة واقية من الغاز وفرد خرطوش وصندوق زجاجات  مولوتوف، تم ضبطهم خلال مشاركتهم في أحداث العنف والشغب بمظاهرة الإخوان بمنطقة أبو هلال جنوب مدينة المنيا أمس أمام مسجد عمر بن الخطاب.*

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*السماح للمواطنين بدخول التحرير للاحتفال بذكرى 25 يناير واستعانت قوات تأمين الميدان بشرطيات لتفتيش السيدات أثناء دخولهن للميدان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*  				 				  						تكثيف أمنى بالمترو وتفتيش حقائب الركاب  				 		



*​* 

 
   	  		 		   			 								كتب محمود فايد ومحمد مصطفى: 			 	  	   		  		 السبت , 25 يناير 2014 09:22 		     
*​* شهدت محطات مترو الأنفاق صباح اليوم السبت تواجدًا أمنيًا مكثفًا وانتشار   رجال المباحث  على الأرصفة ومنع تمركز المواطنين بها لأكثر من مرور قطار   واحد، متزامنًا مع الذكرى الثالثة لثورة 25 يناير.​ ويقوم رجال الشرطة بتفتيش المواطنين الذين يحملون حقائب بأيديهم بالإضافة   إلى قيام رجال المباحث بالاطلاع على هوية المواطنين الذين ينتظرون قطار   المترو فى الوقت الذى يوجد فيه كلاب بوليسية لتأمين المحطات ورصد أى مواد   متفجرة من شأنها الإضرار بحياة المواطنين.
	فى السياق ذاته تطلق الإذاعة الداخلية لمحطات المترو الأغاني الوطنية وسط ترحيب من الركاب.​
 الوفد - تكثيف أمنى بالمترو وتفتيش حقائب الركاب ​* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يلغون مسيرة الشرابية والزاوية الحمراء من "مسجد الرومي"

*​*1/25/2014   9:26 AM*​*



*​* 
ريهام يوسف 



  أعلن التحالف الوطني لدعم الشرعية بشمال القاهرة تنبيه عام لأعضاء  التحالف  بمنطقة الشرابية والزاوية الحمراء بأنه تم إلغاء المسيرة التي من  المقرر أن  تنطلق اليوم من مسجد صهيب الرومي بالشرابية، وسوف تنطلق المسيرة  من  المطرية بعد صلاة لظهر من مسجد توحيد المعسكر. 


شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  الإخوان يلغون مسيرة الشرابية والزاوية الحمراء من "مسجد الرومي"​* 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*أصيب  قائدى السيارات أعلى كوبرى 6 أكتوبر بحالة من الذعر، إثر قيام مجهولين  يستقلون سيارة سوداء اللون بإطلاق الرصاص بصورة عشوائية ولاذوا بالهرب.

حيث رصدت كاميرات المراقبة الموجوده أعلى الكوبرى الواقعة، وجار تحديد بيانات السيارة للتوصل إلى قائدها.
*​*
البلد​*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 يناير 2014)

توفيق عكاشة قال بلامس كلام خطير جدا
واعتقد انه صح بنسبة كبيرة جدا
الاخوان يريدون السيطرة على احدى المحافظات الحدودية
ويعلنون  االامارة الاسلامية بلاتفاق مع امريكا
وتعلن امريكا ودول الغرب اعترافها الامارة الاسلامية


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*دفعت القوات الجوية بطائرات هليكوبتر من طراز " شينوك " تحمل مجموعات من القوات الخاصة بشقيها " الصاعقة والمظلات ".*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*مدرعات الجيش والشرطة تغلق ميدان سيدي جابر في الإسكندرية








ووضع بوابات إلكترونية لتفتيش المتظاهرين
  أغلقت مدرعات الجيش وقوات الأمن ميدان سيدي  جابر في الإسكندرية، صباح  اليوم، في ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير، ومنعت السيارات من  المرور بطريق شارع أبو  قير، وذلك استعدادًا لاحتفال وإحياء الذكرى، ووضعت  القوى السياسية المنظمة  للاحتفال بوابات إلكترونية لتفتيش المواطنين أثناء  دخولهم الميدان.
  وبدأت القوى السياسية بوضع إضاءه كهربائية  عديدة في كل مكان، وتعليق صور  الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع،  وملوك الدول العربية  السعودية والإمارات، وصور شهداء ثورة 25 يناير، وضحايا  جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين.


  				 									المصدر :  						



* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*وزير الداخلية  يتابع الاحتفال بذكرى 25 يناير..ويكلف القوات بتكثيف الدوريات الأمنية  لرصد صور للخروج عن القانون.. ويوجه رجاله للتعامل بحزم مع البلطجية  والمجرمين..ويطالبهم بضبط النفس مع التظاهرات السلمية

السبت، 25 يناير 2014 - 10:40

*
*



اللواء محمد ابراهيم​*​*كتب أحمد مرعي
يتابع اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، الإجراءات  التأمينية لرجال الشرطة بالاشتراك مع رجال القوات المسلحة فى ميادين  وشوارع البلاد، وذلك خلال احتفالات المواطنين بالذكرى الثالثة لثورة 25  يناير.

وطالب اللواء محمد إبراهيم بضرورة اليقظة وتأمين المواطنين خلال خروجهم  للاحتفال بذكرى الثورة، وشدد على ضرورة الانتشار المكثف على مدار الساعة  عبر تسيير دوريات راكبة مسلحة فى الطرق والمحاور الرئيسية والدائرية، وبين  المحافظات والمدن، مدعومة بمجموعات للتدخل السريع من قوات الأمن المركزى  والعمليات الخاصة وعناصر البحث الجنائى لتسهيل عملية السيطرة على أية صور  للخروج عن القانون.

كما وجه القوات المتمركزة بميادين البلاد لحماية المنشآت المهمة والحيوية  خاصةً السجون وأقسام ومراكز الشرطة، بضرورة تفعيل أقصى معدلات التأمين وعمل  تمشيط على مدار الساعة لكل المنشآت، مشددا على رجال الشرطة ضرورة التعامل  بمنتهى الحزم والحسم حال مشاهدتهم لأية محاولات للمساس بالمنشآت المهمة أو  الحيوية أو التعدى على قوات الأمن أو تعطيل المرافق العامة أثناء  الاحتفالات.

وأصدر وزير الداخلية تعليماته لرجال الشرطة بدءا بالقيادات والضباط  وانتهاءً بالأفراد والمجندين المنتشرين فى جميع ربوع البلاد بضرورة ضبط  النفس والتزام الهدوء وحماية المنشآت، وطالبهم بعدم التصدى لأى تظاهرة  سلمية من قريب أو بعيد.


اليوم السابع *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*واشنطن: أمريكا ستتعامل مع السيسي إذا اختاره المصريون رئيسًا




الجمعة, 24 يناير 2014 14:58




*
*وزير الخارجية الأمريكي جون كيري*​*
كتبت - سلمى الزهيري

أكد  وزير الخارجية الأمريكي جون كيري، إن الولايات المتحدة ستتعامل مع  الفريق  أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، القائد العام للقوات المسلحة المصرية، وزير  الدفاع  والإنتاج الحربي، إذا فاز في انتخابات الرئاسة المصرية.
وقال  كيري - في تصريحات لقناة "العربية" - إن الولايات المتحدة لا تدعم  أحدًا  ولا تقف ضد أحد، وهذا خيار الشعب المصري حصرًا، وسنتعامل مع أي شخص  يختاره  الشعب".* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

* ضبط 23 قنبلة محلية بحوزة عامل بالقليوبية








  تمكنت مباحث القليوبية، اليوم السبت، من ضبط عامل كارتة بحوزته 23 قنبلة محلية، في منزله بمنطقة الخانكة. 

  في البداية، وردت معلومات سرية للواء محمود يسرى مدير الأمن مفادها أن   (محمد س.خ- 32 سنة، عامل كارتة ومقيم بعزبة الرمل بالخانكة)، اتخذ من منزله   مكانا لتصنيع القنابل والاتجار فيها، وكان قد تم اتهامه في القضية رقم   (221 جنح، قسم الظاهر، سنة 2001 م)، لحيازته سلاحا أبيض. 

  وبتحريات المباحث، ثم القبض على المتهم وبحوزته 23 قنبلة محلية على شكل   دائري مصنعة من البارود وشظايا من الزجاج والزلط. وبمواجهته، اعترف المتهم   بقيامه بتصنيع تلك القنابل المحلية بقصد الاتجار فيها.


 *​ ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2014)

*كتل خراسانية ومتاريس وكلاب بوليسية لكشف المفرقعات بمحيط " #الاتحادية

سي بي سي:التأكد من هوية الوافدين بالبوابات الالكترونية ب #ميدان_التحرير..وعناصر من الشرطة النسائية تقوم بتفتيش السيدات
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2014)

* العثور على عبوة ناسفة بميدان عبدالمنعم رياض و #الشرطة تخلي الميدان وتمشط المنطقة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يطلقون الألعاب النارية في وجه قوات الأمن بمنطقة البراجيل بإمبابة
    2014-01-24 14
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




04    






     	   	كتبت آية حسني  	   	وصلت منذ قليل، مسيرة لعناصر جماعة الإخوان  "الإرهابية"، قادمة من منطقة  البراجيل بإمبابة إلي منطقة أرض مطار إمبابة،  حيث قاموا عناصر الجماعة  بإطلاق الألعاب النارية والشماريخ في وجه قوات  الأمن، فيما ردت قوات الأمن  بقنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع.

	وفي الوقت نفسه قامت قوات الأمن بمنع المارة للوصول إلي أعلي كوبري احمد   عرابي، والتي يشهد محيطها تشديدات أمنية مكثفة من قبل قوات الأمن.




* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*

*








​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*إغلاق جميع الشوارع المؤدية لوزارة الداخلية




*​*
كتب - محمود فايد ومحمد مصطفى:السبت , 25 يناير 2014 10:52
أغلقت قوات الشرطة اليوم السبت جميع  الطرق المؤدية إلى وزارة الداخلية بالتوازي مع الذكرى الثالثة لثورة يناير  وسط حالة من التهديدات من قبل تنظيم الإخوان بالتظاهر ودعوات من قوى ثورية  للاحتفال بذكرى الثورة.
وتمركزت قوات الأمن بالشوارع المؤدية للوزارة سواء من  ناحية شارع محمد محمود أو الشيخ ريحان أو محيط وزارة العدل بالإضافة إلى  شارع لاظوغلى بينما تمركزت القوات أيضًا بشارع مجلس الشعب المؤدي للبرلمان  ومجلس الوزراء ومنه لشارع قصر العينى.
من جانبهم، تمركزت القوات أيضًا بميدان سيمون بوليفار المجاور الفندق  سميراميس والمؤدية إلى السفارة الأمريكية لمواجهة أى تظاهرات أو خروج عن  القانون وتوفير التأمين للمواطنين الذين يتواجدون الميدان للاحتفال بذكرى  الثورة.



 الوفد - 
​*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2014)

*ينشر الموجز اعترافات المجند الى اكتشف السيارة المخخة الى فجرت مديرية  امن القاهرة امس حيث قال عاطف محمد عبدالوهاب البالغ من العمر 35 عاما،  وأحد المجندين الذين أصيبوا في انفجار مبني مديرية أمن القاهرة إنه في  أثناء حضوره إلي مبني المديرية صباح اليوم قادمًا من بلدة الفيوم بعد  انتهاء إجازته، فوجئ بوجود سيارة نقل بيضاء اللون تقف أمام مبني المديرية.*
*علي الفور توجه إلي ضابط "النبطشية"، وأخبره بوجود سيارة بيضاء اللون  بعدد 2 كبينة تقف خارج مبني المديرية، فتوجه الضابط بسرعة إلى غرفة  الكاميرات للتحقق من هوية السيارة، وقام بإبلاغ رجال أمن الاستقبال بسرعة  التحري علي حقيقة السيارة، ولدى وصوله إلي داخل غرفة الكاميرات وقع  الانفجار، وأصيب العشرات من المجندين والضباط.*
*



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2014)

*عاجل - الاشتباه في سيارة مفخخة بميدان عبد المنعم رياض.. وقوات الحماية المدنية تتوجه لفحصها*
*2014-01-25 11:34:12*

*عاجل - الاشتباه في سيارة مفخخة بميدان عبد المنعم رياض.. وقوات الحماية المدنية تتوجه لفحصها
* *
المصدر : اخبارك*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2014)

*هنأت القوات المسلحة الشعب المصرى العظيم بالعيد الثالث لذكرى ثورة 25  يناير المجيدة ، وأكدت أنها ستبقى رمزا لعظمة شعبنا وصلابة ارادته الوطنية  ورفضه العنف والارهاب .*
*وقال مصدر عسكرى لـ”اليوم السابع ” إن القوات الجوية تشارك بعروض فى  سماء ميادين مصر احتفالا بالعيد الثالث للثورة وسوف تلقى بكروت الهدايا  والاعلام على الموطنين بالميادين الرئيسية بكافة المحافظة .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2014)

*العثور على سيارة تحتوي على كمية من الشماريخ بجوار كنيسة الملاك باسيوط*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*مسلحون يطلقون قذيفة أر بي جي على محطة كهرباء شاهد اين 







 			 				 					مسلحون يطلقون قذيفة أر بي جي على محطة كهرباء وإطلاق نار على كمين الخروبة بسيناء


  هاجم منذ قليل مسلحون نقطة تأمين محطة كهرباء الوحشي بمدينة الشيخ زويد   بشمال سيناء ، حيث أطلق المسلحون قذيفة بإطلاق قذيفة "أر بي جي " لم تسفر   عن وقوع أي إصابات .

  وعقب الهجوم وقعت اشتباكات مسلحة بين المسلحين وقوات الأمن بشمال سيناء،   كما تعرضت عدة أكمنة بمديني الشيخ زويد والعريش أهمها كمين الخروبة لإطلاق   نار من قبل مساحين لم تسفر عن وقوع إصابات أيضًا.
*
*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*قال شهود عيان: إن طائرة سقطت، منذ قليل، بمنطقة صحراوية، بمنطقة الشلاق جنوب غرب مدينة الشيخ زويد دون معرفة الأسباب.

وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل...*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

* عاجل من ميدان الألف مسكن






*​* دوريات أمنية تجوب ميدان الألف مسكن

تجوب دوريات أمنية تابعة للشرطة العسكرية  ميدان  الألف مسكن وشارع جسر السويس لرصد أى تحركات لتنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي  أو  مسيرات بالمنطقة.​ جاء ذلك ضمن خطة القوات المسلحة والشرطة لتأمين بعض الأماكن الحيوية فى الذكرة الثالثة لثورة يناير.​ وفى سياق متصل يشهد ميدان الألف مسكن وشارع جسر السويس هدوءًا حذرًا وسيولة مرورية فى جميع الاتجاهات.​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*عاجل ونتيجة الكشف عن سيارة تفجير مديرية القاهرة 







سيارة تفجير مديرية القاهرة مسروقة من"الكهرباء"

*​*أكد رئيس نيابة  جنوب القاهرة لفضائية الحياة  صباح اليوم السبت أن السيارة المفخخة التى  انفجرت أمام مديرية أمن القاهرة  صباح أمس الجمعة كانت مسروقة من وزارة  الكهرباء.*​* وكان انفجار ضخم قد وقع أمام مديرية أمن القاهرة بعد وضع سيارة مفخخة أمامها مما أدي إلي استشهاد 5 أشخاص وإصابة العشرات.​ * 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*عاجل من مصدر أمنى عن قنبلة بميدان التحرير* 


*مصدر أمنى ينفى العثور على قنبلة بميدان التحرير











  نفى مصدر أمنى ما تردد على شبكة الإنترنت، صباح اليوم، حول العثور على قنبلة بميدان التحرير وإخلاء الميدان من المواطنين.

وأكد المصدر أن ماتردد فى هذا الصدد عارٍ عن الصحة جملاً وتفصيلاً، مشيرا   إلي أن الأجهزة الأمنية تضلع بدورها فى حماية وتأمين المواطنين وإحتفالات   ذكرى ثورة يناير المجيدة .
*
*البلد*​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*أكد مصدر أمنى بمحافظة شمال سيناء،  أن عناصر مسلحة أطلقت عدة طلقات مضادة للطائرات على طائرة حربية أثناء  قيامها بعمليات تمشيط للمنطقة وتصوير بعض الأماكن التابعة للبؤر الإرهابية  بوسط سيناء. *

*وأصيبت  الطائرة بعدة طلقات وسقطت فورا على الأرض، في حين قالت مصادر إنها سقطت  بسبب عطل فنى، بالتزامن مع ادعاء مصادر أخرى أنها سقطت بصاروخ*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*انطلاق مسيرة مؤيدة للسيسي 







انطلاق مسيرة مؤيدة للسيسي من"قصر النيل" لـ"التحرير"

  السبت، 25 يناير 2014 - 12:49
  صورة ارشيفية
  كتبت مها البديني
  انطلقت مسيره لعشرات المؤيدين للفريق اول  عبد الفتاح السيسي رافعين علم  مصر ومرددين هتافات سيسي رئيسي من اعلي كوبري  قصر النيل متوجه لميدان  التحرير
ويواصل المواطنين التوجه لميدان التحرير للاحتفال بثوره ٢٥يناير وسط تأمين شرطي محدود.


  				 									المصدر :  						



* 
​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

أشعل عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، النيران بسيارة شرطة بحى شبرا، بعدما توجهت قوة من قسم الشرطة للقبض على أحد المطلوبين من الإرهابية.

يذكر  أن ما يسمى "بالتحالف الوطنى لدعم الشرعية" دعا أنصاره بالنزول اليوم إلى  كل الميادين والشوارع للمشاركة في تظاهرات اليوم تحت مسمى "جمعة التحدى  الثورى"، وذلك تزامنا مع ذكرى ثورة الـ 25 من يناير.









​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2014)

*عاجل :كر وفر بمحيط جامعة الدول العربية*

*



* 

*كر وفر بين "الإرهابية" و"الأمن" بجامعة الدول العربية*

*تشهد الشوارع الجانبية لشارع جامعة الدول العربية،  حالة من الكر والفر بين إرهابيى المعزول وقوات الأمن بعد أن فرقتهم الشرطة  بواسطة قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع من أمام مسجد مصطفى محمود.
* *
فيما أغلقت كافة المحال بشارع جامعة الدول العربية أبوابها بعد تصاعد حدة الاشتباكات.
* *
يذكر أن ما يسمى "بالتحالف الوطنى لدعم الشرعية دعا أنصاره للنزول اليوم  إلى كل الميادين والشوارع للمشاركة في تظاهرات تحت ما أسموه " أسبوع التحدى  الثورى"، وذلك تزامنا مع ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2014)

*العثور على 3 عبوات ناسفة و11 زجاجة مولوتوف داخل حقيبة ملقاة بجوار كمين السلام*









*عثر ضباط كمين السلام على 3 عبوات ناسفه و11 زجاجه مولوتوف داخل حقيبه  ملقاة على بعد 100 متر من الكمين، حيث قاموا بتسليمها إلى خبراء المفرقعات.
* *
وبالفحص تبين أن العبوات الناسفة بدائية الصنع تحوى على بارود ومسامير  وصواريخ، وتمكن خبراء المفرعات من ابطال مفعول العبوات قبل انفجارها.
* *
ويكثف رجال البحث الجنائى بالقاهرة جهودهم لسرعة القبض على الجناة، وسؤال شهود العيان.*
*البلد*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2014)

الرئيسية
الأخبار العامة
عاجل .. القبض على مُراسل يبث لقناة الجزيرة من ميدان التحرير
 *عاجل .. القبض على مُراسل يبث لقناة الجزيرة من ميدان التحرير*







*عاجل .. القبض على مُراسل يبث لقناة الجزيرة من ميدان التحرير*

*1/25/2014 1:56 PM*
*



*

*رقية جمال*

*ورد منذ قليل نبأعاجل يُفيد بالقبض على مراسل يبث لقناة الجزيرة  من ميدان التحرير , وعند استجوابه أدعى إنه يعمل بالتلفزيون المصرى , جاء  ذلك نقلا عن فضائية "الحياة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*لإخوان يقطعون شارع الهرم بالحجارة ويمنعون مرور السيارات

                           السبت، 25 يناير  2014 - 14:22





                             صورة ارشيفية                         
 كتبت ريهام المصري

قطع عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان "الإرهابية"،  شارع الهرم، أمام  شارع  ضياء، وذلك بعد اختبائهم بأحد الشوارع الجانبية ، انتظارا لمرور قوات   الأمن والجيش أثناء تمشطيهم لشارع الهرم.

فيما قامت مجموعات منهم بقطع شارع ضياء، بالأحجار، لمنع دخول سيارات خلف المسيرة.

ويحمل بعض المشاركين فى المسيرة عددا من إطارات السيارات و الأسلحة البيضاء.* 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*خبر عاجل من قناة "MBC مصر"






*
*عاجل.. سقوط قتيل وإصابة أخر في اشتباكات مصطفى محمود*​* 


  			أذاعت قناة "إم بي سي مصر" في خبر عاجل لها، سقوط قتيل وإصابة أخر في   إطلاق نار عشوائي من أنصار الإخوان تجاه قوات الأمن - بميدان مصطفى محمود -   بالمهندسين.
  			الدستور*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*سكاي نيوز: قتيلان و7 مصابين في اشتباكات الأمن والإخوان بالمنيا*​* 


  			أفادت قناة "سكاي نيوزعربية" - في خبر عاجل لها - وقوع قتيلين و7   مصابين في اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن وأنصار جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بمحافظة   المنيا - منذ قليل -.
الدستور​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يقطعون شارع فيصل ويستخدمون الشوارع الجانبية خشية الأمن

	وصلت مسيرة تنظيم عناصر جماعة الإخوان "الإرهابية" القادمة من شارع ضياء   بالهرم، بقطع شارع فيصل، وبعدها قاموا باستخدام الشوارع الجانبية للابتعاد   عن الاشتباك مع قوات الأمن.

	اليوم السابع               * ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*
*





​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2014)

*ارتفعت إصابات الاشتباكات بين الأمن وأنصار الرئيس المعزول بالألف مسكن، إلى 14 حالة بالطلق الناري، وسقوط 3 قتلى من صفوف الإخوان.*
*وتراجعت طائرة الهليكوبتر العسكرية، وحلقت بدلا منها طائرات تابعة للشرطة.*
*الوطن*​*ارتفعت إصابات الاشتباكات بين الأمن وأنصار الرئيس المعزول بالألف مسكن، إلى 14 حالة بالطلق الناري، وسقوط 3 قتلى من صفوف الإخوان.*
*وتراجعت طائرة الهليكوبتر العسكرية، وحلقت بدلا منها طائرات تابعة للشرطة.*
*الوطن*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2014)

جمعية الشبان المسلمين شاهد اين 				
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*عاجل.. الاخوان يحاولون اقتحام جمعية الشبان المسلمين بوسط البلد*

*1/25/2014 4:34 PM*
*



*

*ريهام يوسف


حاول الاف من اعضاء الاخوان اقتحام البوابة الامامية لجمعية الشبان  المسلمين بوسط البلد، وقاموا بتكسير زجاج الابواب بالكامل مما ادى الى 3  اصابات و قاموا باطلاق الخرطوش على باب الجمعية محاولين اقتحامه .

وقام الامن بالرد عليهم باطلاق قنابل الغاز لابعادهم. *


*الفجر الاليكترونية *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2014)

*اعتدى ملثم يقود دراجة نارية علي أحد مؤيدي  الفريق الأول عبدالفتاح السيسي بالقرب من ميدان سيدي أبوالحجاج بوسط الأقصر  بآلة حادة في رقبته، وتم نقله في للمستشفى في حالة خطرة .*
*وقال شهود عيان أن المجني عليه كان يرفع صورة  السيسي ويحمل في رقبته بيادة، فتقدم شخصان ملثمان كان يقودا دراجة نارية  بسرعة جنونية وحاول أحدهما ذبحه .*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2014)

*عثرت الأجهزة الأمنية بمدينة العاشر من رمضان منذ قليل على كرتونة تحوى مواد متفجرة بمنطقة السلطان عويس بالمدينة وجارى فحصها.

تلقى العقيد"إبراهيم سليمان"رئيس فرقة العاشر من رمضان بلاغ من  الأهالى يفيد عثورهم على كرتونة تحوى مواد متفجرة بمحيط مسجد السلطان عويس ،  وعلى الفور انتقل خبراء المفرقعات ورجال الحماية المدنية إلى مكان البلاغ  وتم إبطال مفعول المواد المتفجرة.

وجارى تمشيط المنطقة للعثور على ثمة مواد متفجرة من عدمه بالمدينة.* 

*الفجر الاليكترونية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*

​حاول أحد متظاهري الأخوان اليوم بمدينة نصر ويدعى عمر هانى القاء ما يشبه قنبلة يدوية بدائية الصنع على الشرطة فى اشتباكات مدينة نصر فانفجرت وهى فى يده مما أدى إلى بتر كف يده واصابة ركبتيه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*أكد الدكتور أحمد كامل، المستشار الإعلامى لوزارة الصحة، ارتفاع عدد مصابى التفجير الإرهابى الذى وقع اليوم السبت بجوار معسكر الأمن المركزى بالسويس، إلى ١٦ مصابًا، دون وقوع حالات وفاة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*هاجم منذ قليل، اليوم السبت، ملثمون مدججين بالأسلحة النارية، قطار ركاب فى شبين القناطر، مهددين سائقه بتفجيره فى حالة عدم التوقف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*أعلن عناصر تنظيم الإخوان "الإرهابى" اعتصامهم بميدان المطرية مساء اليوم السبت، وأقاموا خيمة وسط الميدان لبدء الاعتصام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هاجم منذ قليل، اليوم السبت، ملثمون مدججين بالأسلحة النارية، قطار ركاب فى شبين القناطر، مهددين سائقه بتفجيره فى حالة عدم التوقف*



*أكد مصدر أمنى، أن قوات من الشرطة، وصلت إلى قطار الركاب الذى احتجزه مجهولون فى شبين القناطر، مهددين بتفجيره، لافتًا إلى أن المجهولين فروا هاربين بمجرد رؤيتهم لقوات الشرطة تتوجه نحو القطار.

وأضاف المصدر لــ"اليوم السابع" أن رجال الحماية المدنية وصلوا مع القوات التى وصلت إلى القطار، وقاموا بتمشيطه بحثًا عن أية متفجرات، نتيجة تهديد الملثمين، ولم يتم العثور على شىء.

وأوضح المصدر أن القطار رقم 550 القادم من طنطا عبر منوف، واصل رحلته إلى القاهرة، بعد تمشيطه، وتأمينه من قِبَل قوّات الأمن*.


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*خبراء المفرقعات ينجحون في تفكيك 3 عبوات ناسفة أمام مقر حزب "الوفد" وامام فندق كينج بالدقي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*صرح الدكتور أحمد كامل، المتحدث باسم وزارة الصحة، إن حصيلة الاشتباكات التى وقعت اليوم السبت حتى الآن بلغت 27 حالة وفاة، *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*أعضاء جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية يشعلون النيران فى نقطة شرطة المصانع بحلوان *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*سمع منذ قليل دوى انفجار قوى هز ميدان الألف مسكن، نتيجة لإلقاء قنبلة "مونة" من جهة عناصر تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى على الأهالى وقوات الأمن بميدان الألف مسكن بمنطقة عين شمس*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*اشتباكات في التحرير والشرطه تطلق النار في الهواء *

[YOUTUBE]o5FOYtLpg78[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*




 

** مصطفى بكري: السيسي يعلن ترشحه للرئاسة غدًا


السبت 25/يناير/2014 - 09:55 م
لإعلامي باسم جبهة "مصر بلدي" مصطفى بكري أحمد البكري

أكد المتحدث الإعلامي باسم جبهة "مصر بلدي" مصطفى بكري،  أن الرئيس المؤقت عدلي منصور يعلن غدًا إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية ويعقبها  إعلان السيسي ترشحه للرئاسة. 

وقال بكري عبر صفحته على "فيس بوك": "استنادا إلى مصادر  وثيقة غدًا سيعلن الرئيس منصور عن إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية أولا كما أنه  سيحدد موعد إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية وبعدها سيعلن الفريق السيسي عن ترشحه  لانتخابات الرئاسة".





*​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*إحباط محاولة تفجير كنيسة بالإسماعيلية
​



​
الإسماعيلية ـ محمد جمعةالسبت , 25 يناير 2014 22:37
*​*عثرت  الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن الإسماعيلية بالاشتراك مع رجال مباحث قسم  ثالث، مساء اليوم، على حقيبة بداخلها 26 من زجاجات المولوتوف بجوار كنيسة  الأنبا بيشوى بمنطقة الشيخ زايد دائرة قسم ثالث.​*
*وكشفت  مصادر سيادية لـ"الوفد" أن شخصا كان يستقل سيارة أجرة بحوزته الحقيبة وعند  مشاهدته لرجال الشرطة لاذ بالفرار، تم التحفظ على المضبوطات وتحرير محضر  بالواقعة، وجار تمشيط المنطقة والبحث عن المتهم الهارب.​*​*


الوفد​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*انفجار عبوة ناسفة أثناء مرور "مدرّعة" بشمال سيناء دون إصابات
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*


الجارديان تصور مظاهرات التحرير علي انها مظاهرات لمعارضي الحكومة
أنه التحالف القذر بين الوحش والتنين والنبى الكذاب*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*بطل خبراء المفرقعات مفعول قنبلة بشارع 26 يوليو بالزمالك.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2014)

*أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان، أن حصيلة الاشتباكات التى وقعت أمس السبت، بالقاهرة وعدد من المحافظات، بلغت 49 حالة وفاة بالقاهرة والجيزة والإسكندرية والمنيا، فى حين بلغ عدد المصابين٢٤٧ مصابا فى محافظات الجيزة والإسكندرية والفيوم والإسماعيلية، والمنيا والقاهرة وأسيوط وبنى سويف، بإصابات مختلفة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2014)

*كشف الدكتور هشام عبد الحميد، المتحدث باسم الطب الشرعى، عن وصول عدد القتلى فى أحداث أمس والمواكبة للاحتفال بالذكرى الثالثة لثورة 25 يناير إلى 62حالة فى القاهرة والجيزة*


----------

